# Taxation for N/R Assets while a Resident in Portugal



## Ciara Tiara (7 mo ago)

Hello. Am beginning a long journey of due diligence and discovery before changing countries from Canada to Portugal. 

1. Has anybody experience with drawing income from N/R assets in Canada while being resident in Portugal? How is that taxed as a resident of Portugal. In Canada N/R assets are not taxed.
2. I would like to only retain the maximum balance in Portuguese bank account which is equal to the yearly income for their minimum wage for taxation purpose. I will need more spending money than that allows. How is that accomplished? (Somebody suggested Money-grams?)

Thanks for offering experiences to reply to this thread.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

1. Check dual taxation agreement, if on NHR you will probably only pay 10% tax
2. Wise.com

Research NHR tax status in PT.


----------



## Ciara Tiara (7 mo ago)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> 1. Check dual taxation agreement, if on NHR you will probably only pay 10% tax
> 2. Wise.com
> 
> Research NHR tax status in PT.



1. If NRA's are not taxed in Canada , they would not be taxed in Portugal, either, if residency is attained and a international agreement exists between both countries. Are you an international accountant? If you are I would love to get your business card. If not, well .. sorry but ... 
2. Yes, wise.com is one of many. Thanks.


----------

